# Boston-New York



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rumor is that knicks are going to trade spree to boston for walker. Or that it will be kurt thomas and a few players whose contracts add up to walkers for him. And that maybe a third team would be involved. 

If the knicks could get rid of spree for walker, I think that would be good for them. I'm not a fan of walker, but he's younger and gives the knicks an allstar player.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

No, no, a thousand times no! I like Sprewell's game, but Boston shouldn't be in that much of a hurry to move Walker. Spree and Pierce both really need to play SG to be at maximum effectiveness, IMO.

I'd rather see Boston do the already-much-maligned deal for Cato, Griffin, and Mobley, where they'd at least plug more holes. 

But I haven't really heard the Walker trade idea I like well enough yet.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I wiLL vomit on my screen if they do WaLker 4 Spree, sorry for the gross description, but itz tru........


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

throw kurt thomas in the deal and it's a good one for the celts.. cause walker takes to many threes that he can't hit.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Thomas being thrown in wiLL screw up the saLary situation, WaLker and Spree have the same saLary...WaLker shoots so many 3's b/c his COACH teLLs him to...Most ppL. don't get it, Jim O'Brien is an advocate of Living by the 3-BaLL, but that wiLL change this year somewhat w/ Ainge coming into the big picture........


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I hope you're right. I'd love to see Walker tone down his "bombs-away" mindset and spend more time passing out of double teams inside rather than working the ball around the perimeter.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This trade rumor just got reported on ESPN radio... apparently some kind of deal is in the works. I don't really like either of these players, but news is news.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

NOOO! Say it ain't so!


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

This Kicks trade rumor has been all over ESPN and local news programs. I don't like the deal, but if the Celts get Kurt Thomas, clear some salary, or get rid of Baker somehow in this deal than I'll like the deal.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Is any of that likely? Or is it just Walker for Spree straight up?


----------



## duosingace (Jun 19, 2003)

I like this deal at face value. But the Knicks are talking about going after Lamar Odom as well which makes no sense because they both are fowards who like to handle the ball a lot.


----------



## The_Truth_34_Sky_8 (May 27, 2003)

Spree sux . It ain't ever gunna happen.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*YEA*

CELTICS

If the offer is made PULL THE TRIGGER

Trade Lazy Antoine. We could use Spree and def Kurt Thomas. If they make that deal..

CELTICS 2004 Eastern Champs baby


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

walker is a bum if they wanna take kurt then give us kendrik perkins. spree and kurt for walker wont work so get that idea out of your head spree and walker make the samething either they are going to add more player or another team but most likely if they do it straight up its spree for walker.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Yep, this could happen...

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0630/1575035.html

<i>"According to the New York Daily News, which cites a league source, the Knicks and Celtics have had serious discussions in recent days about a deal involving Boston All-Star forward Antoine Walker."</i>


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

That trade would possibly be the worst trade in the history of the Boston Celtics. Antoine for Spreewell? Is Ainge kidding with that?


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

Walker 
Filler

for

Spree
Kurt Thomas


This isn't bad from a Celtic View, But as a knick Fan I hope Layden Doesn't do it. But I think It's just talk, Right Now Your just trying to see what deals are out there, & then Teams Will Pick the best for th team whether its to stand Pat, Sign A FA, or whatever.


Can All Knick Fans Say "#7 From Rhode Island LAMAR ODOM!!"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> That trade would possibly be the worst trade in the history of the Boston Celtics. Antoine for Spreewell? Is Ainge kidding with that?



How quickly some people forget about vin baker...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Besides, how many power forwards do the Knicks really need?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> How quickly some people forget about vin baker...


I remember the Vinny Baker trade. Antoine for Spree would be worse than that. You can't trade an all-star for a backup at the position where your top guy is. The Baker trade wasn't good at the time and its horrible now, but had Baker put up the 14 and 7 that he put up in his last Seattle season, it wouldn't have been that bad. Spree for Walker will not work at all. 

The Celtics main issues are that they dont' have enough rebounding and there is no third option. Spreewell averaged four fewer points than Antoine (who is the second option) and pulled down slightly more than half as many rebounds as Antoine. Antoine was second on the team in RPG this year and first in his first six seasons. He was the leading scorer for his first four years and second the last three. Dealing Antoine for a guy who can't rebound or score as good as he can, does absolutely nothing to help the team advance in the playoffs. You're also losing his leadership abilities, which are underrated by nonCeltic fans. Spree for Antoine would be a horrible, horrible trade for the Celtics.

And, anytime you're trading an all-star in your division for a non-all-star, its a horrible move.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember the Vinny Baker trade. Antoine for Spree would be worse than that. You can't trade an all-star for a backup at the position where your top guy is. The Baker trade wasn't good at the time and its horrible now, but had Baker put up the 14 and 7 that he put up in his last Seattle season, it wouldn't have been that bad. Spree for Walker will not work at all.
> ...








Your Last sentence says it...ALso, 
From the GLobe today (7-1-03):

And while Ainge works at continuing to shape the roster for next season through free agency, reports of serious trade talks between Boston and New York surfaced in the New York Daily News yesterday. One deal had Antoine Walker going to the Knicks for Latrell Sprewell. Another rumor had Walker going to New York in a possible three-team trade. Ainge discredited the reports.

''It's definitely not true, any of it,'' said Ainge. ''I don't care if it's from the New York Post or the Boston Globe. I have serious talks with everybody, but there's nothing close to happening. What is a serious trade talk? If it's where you exchange ideas, I've had many serious trade talks, but nothing that has been close to happening. Nothing is close to happening with Antoine.''........


----------



## wickster33 (May 15, 2003)

Don't know how anyone from Boston could seriously consider this trade. The Celts played NY 4 times last year and beat then each time. In that run, Antoine averaged 25 points, 6 rebounds and 4.5 assists. In the same 4 games, Thomas averaged only 12 points, 8 boards, and 2 assists. Latrell only played in 3 of the games and was only able to average 15 points 4 rebounds and 5 assists.

Top it off with the fact that Antoine is only 26 while Thomas is 30 and Sprewell is 32.

This deal may make little sense to the Knicks, but it makes absolutely no sense for the Celtics. Most fan would not complain about an Antoine deal that would take the team closer to the Championship. However, if Ainge just moved him for problem players from other teams, there would be a revolt in Beantown.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Easy now. I'm not in favor of this trade idea AT ALL, but Thomas and Sprewell are not problem players. Without them, the Knicks would have been absolutely horrible. Those two guys were the difference between New York actually vying for playoff contention toward the end of the season, and potentially racing Cleveland and Denver to the bottom of the standings. Even though Sprewell has lost a step and Thomas plays his best at a position he's undersized for (center), they are gritty, useful players. Either of them could be the missing piece for a team to get to the next level. I just don't think the Celtics help themselves by giving up Walker to take on those two particular players.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> Easy now. I'm not in favor of this trade idea AT ALL, but Thomas and Sprewell are not problem players.


Sprewell has indeed been a good citizen in NY (notwithstanding the broken hand incident involving the punch he threw on his boat) but Thomas, even though he may be fine in the locker room, has been hounded by spousal abuse allegations in connection with his divorce.

The new ownership is not going to bring in another player with potential off court problems. They do not want another Greg Minor situation, not to mention the Vin Baker fiasco.

I think you can forget about players like Reuben Patterson and Thomas in Boston. If the Celtics were to acquire one of those players, the next day there would be a huge article in the Globe by the likes of Jackie McMullan or Shira Springer recounting the player's off-court issues in excruciating detail. The Celtics do not want or need that kind of publicity.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I wasn't aware of Thomas' issues. One more reason for Ainge to turn this deal down.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*A good article regarding trade RUMORS!*

This I grabbed off the Celtics site via Big John. 

It is an excellent, common sense article.

A link to an excellent article by Marty Blake: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/in...rns_freeagency/

This article should be required reading for everyone who participates in threads involving rumored trades, whether they involve Walker or anyone else.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The credit should go to theBirdman, who originally posted the article.


----------

